

If email subject has "spam" as a sub-string, gmail doesn't consider it spam? - gauravsc

I have recently realized as a consequence of an email in my gmail account, that if you use spam in the email subject, gmail doesn't consider it a spam, when it actually is a spam and many other such emails from the same source have landed in the spam folder. Is that a flaw in the algorithm?
======
stefek99
How do you test it?

In other words: how do you create email that would be otherwise recognised as
a spam?

------
shrughes
No, it's correct behavior that spam emails go into your inbox.

